# Naked Hinata (Mature Content)



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

A request by Yellow, so don't get mad at me.lol It's mature content and the mature content on DA is on, so you need to be a member and with those settings on in order to see the image. If you don't want to register, let me know so that I can upload the image to imageshack. 

*deletes*


----------



## Shodai (Jul 14, 2007)

Bad link


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, i like it 
<commented also on deviantart, the "Petersaber" guy


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Oops, sorry, changed it now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 14, 2007)

I keep getting the mature content filter thing, which is forcing me to get a deviantart account.  just like you said.....i might do it then, if only for the sake of art.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol, like I said, you don't have to, I'll upload it.

Only click if nudity doesn't bother you and you're mature enough to make your own decisions:

*deletes*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2007)

lol             b&


----------



## Kyuubi~Unleashed (Jul 14, 2007)

umm, it was ok i guess but hinata boobs are much (MUCH) bigger then that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol, those are big. If you're talking about those ridiculously fake looking boobs, I do them when the character actually calls for it. She's not wearing any clothing or a bra so that's how they (natural breasts) look when they are relaxing (hanging).


----------



## Demitrix (Jul 14, 2007)

Pretty nice, but she doesnt look happy, she looks kinda sad.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Really? Maybe I didn't pull off the whole "embarrassed" look right, but that's what I was aiming for. It's kind hard to get it right for a girl like Hinata and her personality. You know, maybe she is sad because she's not the type to get naked in front of people?lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 14, 2007)

Boobies! 


J/k. As a female myself, i can tell you that you got the er...anatomy down right lol. The size of the breasts are just fine, she's hardly a Tsunade. Only thing i would've added is a little more curve to her hips; shape. The waist and hips in this instance look a slight bit too square, but i think it's because of the arms in the way. So i probably would've made the part of the middle waist just a little slimmer to make the visible part of her hips look more shapely, or something like that. Still, you got her expression down pat, the lines are smooth and clean, and i absolutely LOVE how you shaded her hair. Well done, i say.


----------



## Creator (Jul 14, 2007)

THAT IS HOT. . DO TSUNADE NEXT


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2007)

Kyuubi~Unleashed said:


> umm, it was ok i guess but hinata boobs are much (MUCH) bigger then that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



These are way bigger than real Hinata 

OP, Creator@
PLEASE, if you do Tsunade, do her in her 20s, only several users on forum want to watch naked 53 year old granny :|


----------



## Raizen (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes please listen to Creator and do Tsunade. I like your pic, but I think you're gonna get banned.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes please listen to Creator and do Tsunade. I like your pic, but I think you're gonna get banned.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm already doing Karin next, and I'm on a schedule, I can't do any more requests or add any more females. And I can't get banned if the image is with a warning and with DA having Mature content filter on. Also, if they don't like nudity, and know that there is nudity, they shouldn't click the link. It's not porn or hentai, it's artistic nudity.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh, I like how you shaded her hair, anatomy looks pleasantly smooth and I like the embarrassed expression. I agree that there appears to be something off about the waist and hip area, maybe they are a bit too high up? The hands are beautifully drawn.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

It can't be that the waist is too high up, because if you look at where her wrists are, they match up to where her genitals are supposed to be. Well at least to the human anatomy. I agree with the previous critique that the arms/hands are in the way so they make the waist look awkward.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jul 14, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Ok, i like it
> <commented also on deviantart, the "Petersaber" guy



I CAN'T SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Soul Crusher said:


> I CAN'T SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol, there's an imageshack link in like my third post.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn I can't believe I took so long to respond to this after bothering you for so long to make it. Sorry I was busy with life lol.:sweat

Well it very nice indeed. She doesn't have a shy look though. She looks rather sad. I think you were just a little off on the shy look there.

Still awesome work and hot indeed just like I expected from you. 

Also to the people saying he'll get banned, I doubt that and if it did happen if he is banned it'd be unfair since he's not the first to post nude art and the others who've posted nude art were not banned.{Vervex}

Wonderful indeed. Dimezanime. +Reps.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 16, 2007)

Good artwork.

Been a fan of your work for a long time


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 16, 2007)

hahaha boobs.... i'm not immature

but either way it was a good pic


----------



## Shodai (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks too unhappy


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> She looks too unhappy



Well of course she'd be unhappy. She wanted to save her beautiful body for Naruto's eyes.  

And you can clearly see where he was giving it the blushing effect. The sad look isn't as bad as you make it seem.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Good artwork.
> 
> Been a fan of your work for a long time



I'm not sure whether that was a compliment or sarcasm, but thank you.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 16, 2007)

in b4        b&


----------



## LayZ (Jul 16, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> Pretty nice, but she doesnt look happy, she looks kinda sad.



Thats what I thought too.  It looks like someone is making her taking her clothes off and she doesn't want to do it. 

But this is great artwork .


----------



## Poison (Jul 16, 2007)

I <3


----------



## itoikenza (Jul 16, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 16, 2007)

LayZ said:


> Thats what I thought too.  It looks like someone is making her taking her clothes off and she doesn't want to do it.
> 
> But this is great artwork .



Let's really question ourselves here. It's Hinata, out of all the girls in Konoha and the Narutoverse, do you think Hinata would be the type to be comfortable or happy being naked? If ever Hinata was going to go naked in public, it would most likely be because someone is forcing her.


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Jul 18, 2007)

fullmetal approved yeah the hands do make the hips look wrong but i think its good


----------



## randomguy96 (Sep 10, 2012)

i can't seem to find the link


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys what's going in this-

oh, it's gone.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 13, 2012)

Too bad the link doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## BellatrixLestrange (Dec 16, 2012)

No link in the first post.  Can you please send a link?  Thanks.


----------

